
Open-sourcing CraftAssist for studying collaborative bots in Minecraft - moneil971
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/craftassist-platform-for-collaborative-minecraft-bots/
======
Iv
Could it be made to work into minetest, the OSS minecraft?

~~~
jonathathan
Hi, I'm one of the authors. CraftAssist communicates with the Minecraft server
via an implementation of the Minecraft protocol available at [1]. This is
compiled into a pybind module which is imported by (python) agent code. You
should be able to write a network client for Minetest that provides the same
python interface (e.g. functions to move, place blocks, and fetch cuboids of
blocks from the environment) and import this instead, while still making use
of the pure python modules built on top (e.g. the semantic parser, the Tasks,
and the memory system).

[1]
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/craftassist/tree/master/...](https://github.com/facebookresearch/craftassist/tree/master/client)

------
andher
Wow, this is some amazing stuff! Congratulations!

